# My Safe (Protector Suite) won't work anymore



## Shade 20x6 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi all! I have a Toshiba Tecra notebook running Windows XP. Prepackaged with the notebook is the Protector Suite software which handles the enrollments and other information for my fingerprint reader, which opens the My Safe folder.

I had been having some problems sporadically lately with my fingerprint reader having trouble reading my fingerprint scan. This wasn't a huge deal to me, as I could always access my backup password to open the folder.

A few days ago, I double-clicked on my My Safe folder...and nothing happened. When I attempted to open it again, it said "My Safe is busy. Please try again later." I right-clicked on the folder, and the "Unlock my safe" option was no longer listed, leading me to believe that the application was open, but unviewable for some odd reason. The option to enter my backup password no longer appears either.

I reinstalled the Protector Suite software, but when I attempt to enroll my fingerprints, I get an error message. When I double-click on My Safe, nothing happens. I don't even get the "My Safe is busy" message anymore, and there is no longer an option to lock or unlock My Safe when I right-click on the folder. It would appear that, somehow, my fingerprint reader has become detached or something, and the software can no longer read it.

I tried restoring my notebook to my previous saved state, but nothing changed.

If I try to open the folder in safe mode, I still get nothing.

I have some pretty important documents in My Safe that I need access to, so reinstalling Windows is kind of a last resort.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shade 20x6 (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I have never worked with this software, so my best advice is to contact the vendor support.

You might want to take a look at a few of these docs:
http://www.upek.com/support/customersupport/faq/Topic.asp?ID_Topic=36
http://www.upek.com/support/customersupport/faq/Topic.asp?ID_Topic=38

Here is a customer support link:
http://www.upek.com/support/customersupport/form/

And here is Toshiba's support link and KB, though I don't think they will help you unfortunately.
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccciaddlkmeglkecgfkceghdgngdgmm.0
http://askiris.toshiba.com/?BV_Sess...BV_EngineID=ccciaddlkmeglkecgfkceghdgngdgmm.0


----------



## Shade 20x6 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks! I sent a request for help to the UPEK site, so hopefully they'll be able to help me.

Btw, when I try to enroll my fingerprints, the error message I get is:

rnpipe: svr(00000000fusserver) not found


----------

